# Wie String auf Korrektheit überprüfen?



## oldshoe (13. Nov 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Anwendung programmiert, die bestimmte Wörter miteinander vergleicht.
Nun konnte ich über die Stringdistanz-Berechnung feststellen, dass z.B. "eLearning" und "eLaerning" die gleichen Begriffe sind. Allerdings weiß ich nicht welches der korrekt geschriebene ist.
Wie kann man das ohne Wörterbücher feststellen?
Denn das Problem ist, dass viele Wörter dabei sind die so nicht in Lexikas zu finden sind. z.B. Web2.0
Daher mein Gedanke eine Suchmaschinenanfrage zu starten und zu überprüfen welcher Begriff mehr Ergebnisse liefert.
Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen? Google-API wäre nicht wirklich eine Option, da nur 1000 Anfragen pro Tag möglich sind und das könnte in meinem Fall schnell überschritten werden.


----------



## bygones (13. Nov 2009)

Alignmentalgorithmen die den "Abstand" bzw die Aehnlichkeit zweier oder mehrere Sequenzen vergleichen


----------



## oldshoe (13. Nov 2009)

Stringdistanz oder Alignmental es ist das gleiche Prinzip.
Wenn ich den Abstand berechnet habe und nur 2 Wörter habe, weiß ich noch immer nicht welches nun das korekte ist.:bahnhof:


----------



## bygones (13. Nov 2009)

oh ups du fragst nach korrektheit... sry

wuesste da nix anderes als ein woerterbuch im hintergrund zu haben... wie auch ?! du brauchst schliesslich eine Grundlage die als Wahrheit angesehen wird


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2009)

das was google macht, kann man im kleinen auch selber nachbauen:
in den bereits bekannten eigenen Dokumenten alle Wörter zählen, vielleicht im Satz-Kontext usw. und so häufige = hoffentlich richtige Wörter lernen,

es kann ja kaum mehr als drei Möglichkeiten geben:
- feste Regeln vorgeben (Wörterbuch)
- Erfahrungswerte aus eigener Analyse oder fremder (google)
- Experten fragen (User-Eingabe)

daraus kannst du dir alles zusammenstellen

(verschoben nach Softwareentwicklung)


----------



## bygones (13. Nov 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> das was google macht, kann man im kleinen auch selber nachbauen:
> in den bereits bekannten eigenen Dokumenten alle Wörter zählen, vielleicht im Satz-Kontext usw. und so häufige = hoffentlich richtige Wörter lernen,


hehe - vor allem "richtige" Dokumente auswaehlen... 

sonst gibts bald anstatt "Alter" nur noch "Alda" :lol:


----------

